# Long distance



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

Today I was testing my new natural oak, not finished, soon I will make a report and will show you. 

To make the test I had in mind (30, 35 and 40 m.), I needed my latex 004, the cut to 23 cm. long by 2 cm. wide, leather bag, is my good friend Andy (AKM), I love it and marble of 13 mm. complete my choice.

Here are the results, I've really enjoyed doing them, I hope you are too.





















:wave: ..... Alf


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Alf !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Alf !


  Thank you very much, I am very happy.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

No hay mal que por bien no venga, Bonita resortera y buenos tiros, esperamos las fotos terminada para la galeria de lo mejor del mundo

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow! Great long distance shots!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very good! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Great shooting my friend...Oldmiser*


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Peter Recuas said:


> No hay mal que por bien no venga, Bonita resortera y buenos tiros, esperamos las fotos terminada para la galeria de lo mejor del mundo
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:


A dead king, king post !!! :king:

Thanks for your time Master


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Wow! Great long distance shots!


 



rockslinger said:


> Very good! :thumbsup:


  I'm getting some of my goals.

A hug Master



oldmiser said:


> *Great shooting my friend...Oldmiser*


Thank you very much sir !!



Can-Opener said:


> Way to go!


It's an incredible feeling to hit these distances

Fuerte abrazo Master


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Excelente, mi amigo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Very cool! :battle:



Rip


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good long range shooting session!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

samurai1 said:


> Excelente, mi amigo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Very friendly for his words in Spanish :wave:



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Very cool! :battle:
> 
> 
> 
> Rip


With a little practice, it is not difficult :king:



grappo73 said:


> Good long range shooting session!!!!


Thank you very much for your time friend !!! :thumbsup:


----------

